# Royal Face on Jelly Bean



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

At least it ain't Jesus this time.

Royal Jelly Bean Link


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

From the comment section "If that was found last year it would have been the virgin mary...but whatever sells right!."

True dat


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Uh uh.....very true.


----------

